# Does 5.1 CH Home theater system worth buying?



## bhush_18 (Feb 12, 2005)

Most of us buy home theater system with criteria more the speakers better will be the output, if one has a DVD player & connects 5.1 ch system to but the DVD (like most of the indian movie DVDs) you play does not comes with audio encoding of 5.1 ch than does the 5.1 ch system worth?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2005)

yes!!! 5.1 sound is always worth it!!!unless u buy one of those cheap sets, u will get gr8 sound with 5.1 speakers...and most good ones let u simulate 5.1 sound frm a stereo source....


----------



## bhush_18 (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a DVD player (from US) which has only one pin for 5.1 ch system as compared to indian DVD players having 4 to 5 pins(2 front, 2 rear & woofer) for these system. Will anybody help me to know difference between these & suggest which system I should go for.


----------



## quad master (Feb 12, 2005)

@bhush_18

There are 2 types of output anolog and digital

There 2 types of digital output - Coaxial and Optical

The anlog output requires the DVD Player to have inbuilt decoder to seperate the volume of each channel so as you said that you have seen 
some players which have output for front speakers , rear , center , etc. 
that is a anolog output.

Its not so that only Indian DVD Players have Anolog Output.
Its better to have one as not all go and purchase a 5.1 Speakers Set.

And its always good to have a Set of 5.1 Speakers that 2 Channel 
[Stereo] Speakers just playa movie on 5.1 with all those beautilful
effects of sound  they make you feel as if you were in that place , 
such a feeling cant be acheived with Stereo Speakers.

Well hope so that you have got ur answer


----------



## bhush_18 (Feb 12, 2005)

I got answer to almost all my questions thanks. But one thing I need to know is why does some DVD have audio option of sterio & 5.1 ch doesnt that makes any sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2005)

well i guess they have that option because 5.1 doesnt sound good on stereo and vice versa...u can select 5.1 if u have 1, or settle 4 stereo audio....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2005)

Well now 5.1 is required for those audienece who are fasinated with the actual concept of surround sound.....some of em who buy a home theater just for the sake of it arent aware of the fact that what surround sound actually is!! and just tend to expect it as another medium of blastin sound.....further more the 5.1 effect is obtained only if the Specific discs purachsed are encoded on the 5.1 based sound....like the original DTS 5.1 encoded DVD's and dun expect a 5.1 sound outta those stupid VCD's.....if ya have a Home theater then the joy of its use comes only on original stuff with DTS capabilities....8) 

Also good 5.1 home theater systems have a grt deal of criteria like the bass reflection and power......the RMS ratings....the effective surround sound production....Effective Amp....satellite speakers...etc 8) 

Also my recommendations for the ultimate in Home theater exp would be to Buy a Onkyo Model.....Trust me they rock and rock harddddd


----------



## bhush_18 (Feb 16, 2005)

How much will the 5.1ch home theatre system costs, I mean, It starts with what range? I know one of my friend had purchased a JBL system for 20K. Thats toooooooo costly for a home theatre system.


----------



## theraven (Feb 16, 2005)

5k-50L
take ur pick !


----------



## bhush_18 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am looking for something starting from 1.5K onwards.


----------



## theraven (Feb 17, 2005)

forget it
go for 2.1 .. ull be better off
rather buy decent 2.1 speakers than messed up 5.1
there was a topic before on someone searching for 5.1 within 2k
the concept is ridiculous even if u manage to get one in that price

all substandard pieces !
even better .. get really good headphones
and no i aint kidding


----------



## aadipa (Feb 18, 2005)

Get ATP-3 @ 3.2k

simpley gr8 2.1 spk system.

better than most 4.1 / 5.1 systems in that range.


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 18, 2005)

bhush_18 said:
			
		

> I have a DVD player (from US) which has only one pin for 5.1 ch system as compared to indian DVD players having 4 to 5 pins(2 front, 2 rear & woofer) for these system. Will anybody help me to know difference between these & suggest which system I should go for.



I have used both and would go for the digital fiber optic AC3 system. It costs 4 times as much as the analogue ones. Only a few DVD players have the 5:1 analogue outs. Also remember, just because they are 5:1 or 7:1 etc does not really mean they are AC3 digital sounds. There is a huge difference. The best example would be the scene in Matrix where neo jumps out of the helicopter to catch Morpheus. With the AC3 you hear the blades and rain splattering on the glass of the chopper while in the other you hear the blades only. All this converting stereo to 5:1 etc are basically gimmicks. I mean why would anyone spend huge amounts of money to record 5:1 sounds when they can just do it in stereo and split it? 5:1 sounds also do not store the entire range of audio IE if mono is 100K file, stereo would be 200K, surround sound would be around 300K, AC3 5:1 would be 400K and DTS would be 600K. Just because something is LOUD does not make it a good sound system.

You have Dolby Optical Stereo, Dolby Digital, DTS, and SDDS so you can hear subtle differences. For most people they don't have the equipment or setup to matter. But when you do, it makes watching movies a fun experience.


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 18, 2005)

bhush_18 said:
			
		

> How much will the 5.1ch home theatre system costs, I mean, It starts with what range? I know one of my friend had purchased a JBL system for 20K. Thats toooooooo costly for a home theatre system.



With the Onkyo system, you are looking closer to 200K with the sub woofer.

And like allwyndlima said... it does ROCK.

Cheap 5:1 systems are useless. You just waste money. Better to go for a good 2:1 system.


----------



## thrash_metal (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep cheap 5.1 are really bad , they are not for people seeking quality . If u want a 5.1 ch sound in the "they also ran" category then buy them , If u have a good ear then u need to do some research . I have 2 home theater setups , 1 is a Sony one which i got for 26k and the other round 50k (with all the cables optical/coax) .


----------

